

Mobile Mail Client for collaboration? - aout
http://theairmailproject.com/

======
aout
What's your opinions about a mobile first mail client that helps you connect
through mail instead of What'App or Skype? What about persistant folder move
if you have a clear indicator that there's something new in a folder? What
about highlighting sections of mail for later use?

